# Forge Silicone Hose Kits



## maut12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi guys, been wanting to change my hoses and see on the Forge website they have a 7 hose kit and a 13 hose kit. Any advice on which to get? Is it just best to change as many as possible? The 13 hose kit with clamps etc is almost 300 quid!
Thanks


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Figure out the sizes and buy them yourself for so much cheaper. I have replaced almost every hose on the car this way for so much less. The only special hose I've bought so far is the AMU breather hose because of it's complex design.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The 13 piece kit is only for the water hoses


----------



## Shaunymac123 (Aug 28, 2015)

once you have measured your hoses where do you purchase them from i thought they were all specially made ????

cheers


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Shaunymac123 said:


> once you have measured your hoses where do you purchase them from i thought they were all specially made ????
> 
> cheers


Ebay.
I can confirm this since I has seen listings for vacuum hoses over on ebay.co.uk as well.








This should get you started


----------



## maut12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice, thanks Gonzalo it's even the colour I want!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

maut12 said:


> Nice, thanks Gonzalo it's even the colour I want!


No problem, off the top of my head, the diverter valve bottom hose (the biggest one) is 1", or 25mm
The brake booster hose, this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-S3-TT-SEAT ... 6016.l4276
is 13mm. This hose gave me the most trouble, I bought about 3 different ones, and all were flimsy and collapsing under vacuum. Then I purchased this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271851724272?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT And it works brilliantly, supper thick too. 
Here it is on my car: 

The one below that is too small to get a generic hose, I recommend the CM one, they sell it separately and it's fairly cheap.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Here's a few too :wink:

Silicone hoses

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=16

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=27

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=54

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=570


----------



## peartcart12 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Guys, anyone know if the hoses on a bam engine are the same as the apx :? cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

peartcart12 said:


> Hi Guys, anyone know if the hoses on a bam engine are the same as the apx :? cheers


The TIP is different not sure about the rest


----------



## pezftw (Aug 1, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> peartcart12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, anyone know if the hoses on a bam engine are the same as the apx :? cheers
> ...


depends which APX you have, later APX have the same TIP as BAM.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Shaunymac123 said:
> 
> 
> > once you have measured your hoses where do you purchase them from i thought they were all specially made ????
> ...


Gonz what's that long snake like pipe coming over the maff? I aint got one of those?! :?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaunymac123 said:
> ...


This is not my car just FYI to everyone lol.
That hose is part of a diverter valve relocation it seems. Stock the diverter valve just sits on your TIP.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

OK buddy cheers


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Browsing some of the eBay silicon tubes, I see there is a clear see through option?
Anyone tried it? 
Good idea as you can see any crud?
Or do you think it will just look dirty and shit?


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ebay has TIPs for $54

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4PLY-4MM-TURBO- ... 1434748911

How do I know if this is good quality or crap?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

tt92103 said:


> Ebay has TIPs for $54
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4PLY-4MM-TURBO- ... 1434748911
> 
> How do I know if this is good quality or crap?


It's definitely crap if you are looking for extra power as the Badger 5 v3 tip is 80 mm 3" and that cheap ass thing you've posted a link to is a standard sized pile of poo 

look at the difference in size buddy, this is what you want :wink: 
Your link will be the same as the standard sized one in the picture.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sandy said:


> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> > Ebay has TIPs for $54
> ...


Actually no!

These stock size silicone tips are actually still an upgrade over the OEM one!


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not looking for extra power, I just want to fix leaks and get my car working again!! A mechanic told me my TIP has a tear. I think I have multiple leaks, I'm trying to fix them one at a time...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

tt92103 said:


> I'm not looking for extra power, I just want to fix leaks and get my car working again!! A mechanic told me my TIP has a tear. I think I have multiple leaks, I'm trying to fix them one at a time...


Sorry pal, of course you can use that tip.
It does have a huge price tag for a normal silicon tip though.


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok so thanks to this web site, I decided to make a homemade boost leak tester. I took my old retired MAF sensor and superglued a piece of plastic on one end and tapped a hole for an air compressor fitting. And I "borrowed" an air compressor from work. Immediately I could hear a hissing leak, and it was a big tear in my TIP, big enough to stick my finger thru it.

I ordered the TIP on Ebay linked above. Seems like a lot of Ebay sellers are selling the exact same part, probably its made in China.

I may have put too much pressure in the system. At higher psi I could hear a liquid gurgling sound somewhere in the engine, is that bad?

I clamped off the hose going from the TIP to the PCV system and that hose seemed very unusually soft and pliable. I think I will replace it also. I have lots of original hoses in the car (2001 123k miles), and I want to replace as much as I can with silicone hoses but the problem is I don't know what to buy? I'm worried that if I cut off those @#$%ing Audi permanent hose clamps and try to remove a hose to look at it, I am likely to end up destroying the hose in the process and making my car undrivable. So I want to pre-order a bunch of hoses.
How about if I get 5ft of 3.5mm, 5 ft of 6mm, and 5 ft of 8mm. Are there any other sizes that I should order??


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

tt92103 said:


> Ok so thanks to this web site, I decided to make a homemade boost leak tester. I took my old retired MAF sensor and superglued a piece of plastic on one end and tapped a hole for an air compressor fitting. And I "borrowed" an air compressor from work. Immediately I could hear a hissing leak, and it was a big tear in my TIP, big enough to stick my finger thru it.
> 
> I ordered the TIP on Ebay linked above. Seems like a lot of Ebay sellers are selling the exact same part, probably its made in China.
> 
> ...


btw did you take the oil cap off 

Looks good well done  
With the hoses your thinking of buying you can do majority of the engine bay including the SAI valve on top of the cam cover.
Get yourself some jubilee clips and you'll need them 

You might need these but not sure if you have access.










http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=16

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=27

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=54

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=570


----------

